# Anacharis



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I have this in my tank http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=780

since I couldn't get my other plants to live. I had a question about it. When it starts sprouting off in multiple directions from the stem, is it ok to snip those offshoots and plant them as well, or will I be out shopping for more plants? This article says, healthy mature plants, but what exactly is a healthy mature plant?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmmm, I'm not sure that these people at liveaquaria.com know thier plants very well! It says
"With the addition of CO2 fertilization, they will thrive in even hard water." which is silly, as these are hard water plants! As another site puts it "It prefers hard, alkaline water and is hard to keep in anything but. "

Anyway, if you've got nice green bits branching off, by all means cut them and plant them. Proper planting methods are dicussed in the thread "Anacharis" in this forum!
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4616


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You will want them to be at least 3 inches long before cutting.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the forum link. I think I mispelled it when I did my search in here the last time. I think my plants are growing quite well after taking a look at that info.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Actually one more question, I have one plant that I've measured 22 inches long...can I snap it in half?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I snapped a few of mine in half. Im not sure if it was smart or not, but so far they are doing great. So i think its ok.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cut it, don't rip it or snap it like a pea pod.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, ok I won't shred it by hand


----------

